# Practice pays off!



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

A long story short...Bought a fly rod 12 years ago while I was on a project in Colorado. Got to use it a few times, caught a few trout but that was about it. Now I live in Georgia and recently broke it back out. I bought a new reel and line and started targeting bluegill, bass, and anything else I could catch. Fished in the heat all day Saturday just so I could practice casting without much luck (for a while). Had a small bass take and spit out my bait. Had a couple bluegills miss my plug but I stayed with it. Finally it paid off. I finally hooked a cracker and just before I got him to shore I  had this lunker eat my cracker. I let him run, practiced some patience, and managed to grab him by the mouth right when my 4lb line broke. Practice pays off!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo!!!- need more crackers hey??  -looks like u got the hang of it..
-anytide


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

good thing you didn't have to cast that bait eh? ;D

seriously, that's a toad bass for sure, good on ya 

Now you need to tie or get ya some big ole' bass bug's and try to top that one.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] i've got one thats been up on the rack way too long :-[ gonna have to get it down and dust it off


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

sweet 2-fer!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

sweet fish. live baiting with a fly rod... i like the idea... lol


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, that's a beauty on any kind of tackle especially a revived fly rod.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a nice fish on fly for sure!


----------

